# Alder Cones vs. Giant Sequoia Cones



## Duque (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone.

I'm a complete noob to planted aquariums and shrimp husbandry. I've never even dated a shrimp.

My question has two parts:

1.) Why do people use alder cones in their shrimp tanks? I've heard mention of lowering Ph and the tanin's keeping fungus away. Still, nothing really substantive. 
Why are they used? The same goes for various dried leaves from India and other places....

2.) I'm growing thousands of Giant Sequoias and Coast Redwoods in VIRGINIA. Yes, they WILL grow here. When I'm in California, I collect my own cones and thus, get seeds. The Alder cone and the Sequoia cone are almost identical in size and appearance. Giant Sequoias have a high tanin concentration. That (and a thick bark) are the the reasons they haven't succumbed to various insects. If tanins and Ph influence are key reasons to use alders, why not Giant Sequoias?

Can anybody enlighten me on the use of alder cones and the possibility of using Giant Sequoia cones as a substitute?

Thank you!


----------



## gundaman (Feb 24, 2013)

I use them in all my tanks, haven't noticed any ph difference or tannin leaks.


----------



## Duque (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Gundaman.

WHY do people use alder cones? They're almost as prolific as Indian almond leaves.


----------



## greenglow (Nov 6, 2012)

my understanding is that it provides a natural grazing area for shrimp, and something about the chemical make up of the cones/ almond leafs add stuff to the water that promotes shrimp health. i do not use them so i cant comment further


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

one reason alder cones are used in tanks might be because they grow in europe and giant sequoias don't. most of these advices are pretty old stuff from times everything in aquarium field came from old books (that were mostly from European aquarists).
my advice is mostly - just try it!


----------



## Duque (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'll do a shrimp genocide test on my cherries.


----------



## Badlands54 (Dec 31, 2012)

1.) Why do people use alder cones in their shrimp tanks? I've heard mention of lowering Ph and the tanin's keeping fungus away. Still, nothing really substantive. 
Why are they used? The same goes for various dried leaves from India and other places....


Alder cones lower PH very little of any, and release little Tannis, you need a bunch to see and effect. But the little release it does have has anti bacterial properties like banana leafs, IAL, but on top of that they are a great spot for micro bacteria to grow on. Shrimps love the Bio film/micro bacteria. they feast on it all day, and baby shrimp live off it. That is the real reasons


----------



## Bananariot (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you're sequoia cones will do the same thing. should be fine as the effects will be the same


----------



## Duque (Nov 19, 2012)

Everyone, THANK YOU!

Yes, Gianst Sequoias secrete a tremendous amount of tannins. It's saved them from centuries of insect invasions and fungal attacks that have devastated forests in the west. This should be worth a try in non-populated tank, as long as I keep an eye on all of the various levels.

As a matter of fact, I'm taking dead seedlings and attachin Fissinden Fontanus to the branches. So far, the moss has grown beautifully and the Sequoia seedlings have not killed any fish. Maybe I'll post some pics if they grown out as nicely as I hope.

But again, thank you for the advice.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

would there be any kinds of tree's cones to avoid? and how what kind of ratio cone to water volume do people use with alder cones?


----------



## Duque (Nov 19, 2012)

D9Vin said:


> would there be any kinds of tree's cones to avoid? and how what kind of ratio cone to water volume do people use with alder cones?


OOoooohh!! That's a great question. Anyone? Can an overconcentration of tannins be detrimental? What cones might be toxic?

My first thought would be to stay away from the Hemlock family. Socrates should have asked for the "Red Zinger" tea, instead of the hemlock.


----------

